# french camping website



## laikaecovip (Jun 3, 2008)

hi folks....

can anyone recommend good search tool for french campsites..
looking at routes to Swiss

thanks


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Can't guarantee it's got every municipal in it but :
http://www.campingfrance.com/UK/


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

If you're just travelling through France to Switzerland, have you thought about using aires? The 3rd edition of the All the Aires book from Vicarious Books is excellent.

Gerald


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

This may be of use on the way
http://www.campingcar-infos.com

dave p


----------



## laikaecovip (Jun 3, 2008)

Gerraldandannie.... we are just travelling through but we do like to stay for a couple of days at each stop...

We also have young children that need occupying. I do have an Aires book (bought last yr) but not sure what edition it is !

Will have a read though as i know some aires if near a town or village can be good for a couple of nights cant they ..


----------



## Levvo001 (Jun 11, 2009)

This site seems to be a work in progress, but is growing quickly.

http://www.camping-municipal.org/index.htm


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

www.frenchcampsite.co

this isnt a type error by the way

or try alan rogers guide

both you can select all items required , and location on map etc


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

In August Practical Motorhome mag they have given www.frenchcampsites.co which I am just about to have a look at


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Oops sorry - just seen the post before mine although it does have an 's' on the end


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

How about www.motorhomefacts.com


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

I like: http://www.francecamping.com/


----------

